# new orchids



## scooter (Jul 13, 2004)

just wanted to share a quick pic of the new stanhopea and corvanthes hybrids that i got from tropiflora. for now they are living in my shower, but soon they go to my big frog tank.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

You must have a really big frog tank. Those get huge (already pretty big). And the spikes are pendant, of course. Which Coryanthes did you get?

I love those plants, though. They look very healthy. I'm always looking to increase my stanhopinae collection. Have baskets of them hanging everywhere in the greenhouse. I was really bad at Andy's when I was out in San Diego last week...


----------



## scooter (Jul 13, 2004)

the tank is pretty big. i have a thread on it in the members frogs and thanks forum. it's 3'x 2'x 5' all together. only one of the coryanthes is a straight species the other is mixed with a stanhopea, and the third is a stanhopea hybrid


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2006)

Good luck with that, they will over grow your viv. 
Trust me I used to produce these for the commercial market.

Matt


----------



## scooter (Jul 13, 2004)

any info you have on growing them would be great then. if they get too large, i know of a greenhouse they can go live in.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

littlefrog said:


> You must have a really big frog tank. Those get huge (already pretty big). And the spikes are pendant, of course. Which Coryanthes did you get?
> 
> I love those plants, though. They look very healthy. I'm always looking to increase my stanhopinae collection. Have baskets of them hanging everywhere in the greenhouse. I was really bad at Andy's when I was out in San Diego last week...


You went to Andy's Orchids!!!! :shock: What was it like??? What does the place look like, and what did you get???


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Andy's Orchids was amazing... And I'm not easily impressed. But, that man gets more orchids per cubic foot than anybody I've ever seen. Greenhouse after greenhouse stuffed to the rafters with species. Not a hybrid to be seen. And very few things with tags, he knows most of his million or so plants by sight. He's growing them well, too.

Of course if I tried his methods in michigan I'd kill everything. If nothing else, hanging plants at that density would be fatal. I didn't realize just how much sun San Diego gets. Amazing. We are lucky to see the sun a few times a month in the winter here. They never see clouds. 

Also visited Ontario Orchids (largely a reseller of Taida orchids in Taiwan, I think), and a cymbidium grower (Casa Orchideas? I didn't plan the itinerary). And Sunset Valley, which is always good. I was probably most impressed by, or perhaps covetous of, the cymbidium grower. Plants just sitting outside under some shade cloth, no greenhouse, no heaters, just huge plants blooming themselves to death...


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

scooter said:


> any info you have on growing them would be great then. if they get too large, i know of a greenhouse they can go live in.


Keep them warm and feed them well.
Dont concern yourself with what you are feeding them, Orchidist have a tendency to get caught up in the minutia of the industry. Dump some miracle grow on them and theyll explode with growth.

Matt


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

One of the best specie orchid growers in the world lives in Michigan!


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

JWerner said:


> One of the best specie orchid growers in the world lives in Michigan!


Species, not specie... Grrrrr! Specie is coin money. Species is both singular and plural.

And after that little tirade (I only have one button, and you pressed it), who are you thinking of in Michigan? I know it isn't me! *GRIN*

Rob


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2006)

Well you know Rob everyone has thier favorites.

I too would be interested to know who this so called master is?

Matt


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

Lynn O'Shaughnessy!! She is probably the most frequently awarded Pleurothallis grower in the US. Won the Dr. Leur award a few years back and her plants have graced the covers of magazines! Great person!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

Thats funny Ive never heard of her.

Matt


----------



## CTM75 (Aug 10, 2005)

*We have a little place here in Naptown.*

Hoosier Orchid Company. It has one of the largest collections of seed grown orchid species in the world. The people there are awesome and the plant selection is amazing. Anyone passing through here should definately stop by. They specialize in Angraecoids (they Fred Hillerman's stock) and Pleurothallids.

Lynn is widely known in Pleurothallid circles., as is William Rhodehamel (sp?), the owner of Hoosier.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Lynn is an excellent grower, and one of the best pleurothallid growers in the country, for sure. We see many of her plants every month at AOS judging. Gives a good talk too, if you are looking for such a thing for your orchid society.

Rob


----------

